# fire fighting water system design basics



## احمد الجزار2007 (8 يناير 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​دي مجموعه من الفيديوهات عن تصميم انظمة الماء في مكافحة الحريق 
اتمني تنال اعجابكم 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkemfoLPkv3I_KjWpsUKSz5mqtBEG6Q3Q


----------



## eyadinuae (9 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. مشكور


----------

